# Multi Purpose Jig



## woodworkingmusicaljoe (Mar 2, 2010)

:yes2::help:Hello again,

I have been reading the forum for a couple of days now trying to make up my mind which Jig I should build. :yes4::yes4:I really like the Horizontal router, but the Ski's and Cam Holdown looks awlfully tempting:happy:. Then I saw one for dados. Now one for Mortis and tenon? Whew,, I can't decide. Would you guys mind posting your favorite Jigs? It seems to me that somewhere there is probably a multi-purpose one that I have not seen. I would sure appreciate any ideas.

Joe


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

woodworkingmusicaljoe said:


> :yes2::help:Hello again,
> 
> I have been reading the forum for a couple of days now trying to make up my mind which Jig I should build. :yes4::yes4:I really like the Horizontal router, but the Ski's and Cam Holdown looks awlfully tempting:happy:. Then I saw one for dados. Now one for Mortis and tenon? Whew,, I can't decide. Would you guys mind posting your favorite Jigs? It seems to me that somewhere there is probably a multi-purpose one that I have not seen. I would sure appreciate any ideas.
> 
> Joe


Hi Joe - Welcome to the forum
I know, I hate decisions also... Maybe the question really is which one to build first
I built the cam board first to use while building the rest.:wacko:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

I would say the Horizontal router table setup is a true multi-purpose setup and the one that can do many,many jobs, if you take it to the next step and hinge the router hanging on the back side it will open one more thing you can do with it.. 

======



woodworkingmusicaljoe said:


> :yes2::help:Hello again,
> 
> I have been reading the forum for a couple of days now trying to make up my mind which Jig I should build. :yes4::yes4:I really like the Horizontal router, but the Ski's and Cam Holdown looks awlfully tempting:happy:. Then I saw one for dados. Now one for Mortis and tenon? Whew,, I can't decide. Would you guys mind posting your favorite Jigs? It seems to me that somewhere there is probably a multi-purpose one that I have not seen. I would sure appreciate any ideas.
> 
> Joe


----------



## woodworkingmusicaljoe (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks for your input guys.
BJ3, What do you mean "hinge the router"?


----------



## woodworkingmusicaljoe (Mar 2, 2010)

John,
I thought about that too. The cam board would be very handy in holding stock to be worked. I did not find any actual plans for it though. It looks relatively simple. but things like, How far apart to put the Cams; or the best dimensions for the table, important facts than I can't find. Are they in the original thread somewhere?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

" "hinge the router" " most routers are bolted to the up and down plate, if you add one more plate and bolt the router to it and hinge the router so it can move in a arc behind the main plate, you can buy a fixture for that job (300.oo+ fixture) but it's not needed a simple hinge will do the same job.


=========



woodworkingmusicaljoe said:


> Thanks for your input guys.
> BJ3, What do you mean "hinge the router"?


----------



## woodworkingmusicaljoe (Mar 2, 2010)

I have seen parts of your horizontal table in many different threads. Is there one place where the directions are all combined? I have a Shopsmith dedicated router table that I think would be pretty easy to mount a horizontal to. Still not quite sure what you mean by hinging. You mean an additional plate besides the one mounted to move horizontally?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

Here's one by Bob N..checkout is uploads many great items.

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/13311-bobj3-mr-jigs.html

=======


woodworkingmusicaljoe said:


> John,
> I thought about that too. The cam board would be very handy in holding stock to be worked. I did not find any actual plans for it though. It looks relatively simple. but things like, How far apart to put the Cams; or the best dimensions for the table, important facts than I can't find. Are they in the original thread somewhere?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Joe

" additional plate besides the one mounted to move horizontally? "
Right On
You can see them all in my uploads, not plans sorry but very easy to make your own..


=====



woodworkingmusicaljoe said:


> I have seen parts of your horizontal table in many different threads. Is there one place where the directions are all combined? I have a Shopsmith dedicated router table that I think would be pretty easy to mount a horizontal to. Still not quite sure what you mean by hinging. You mean an additional plate besides the one mounted to move horizontally?


----------

